# Behind the Scenes with Autosport Development



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Behind the Scenes with Autosport Development*







 
8/3/2005 - Autosport Development (www.goautosport.com) has been turning heads this year with their newly designed Pontiac GTO in the Speed World Challenge GT Series. Founded by David Moxlow, the team has been racing successfully for the past decade. In 1997, they began racing Corvettes in the Trans-Am series with ace driver Stu Hayner. 

When it was time for them to switch racing venues, they looked no further than the Speed World Challenge GT Series. With a field full of Vipers, Corvettes and Porsches; the team was looking for something unique and exciting. Just prior to their entry into the series, the Pontiac GTO was reintroduced back into the market after a thirty-year hiatus. "We knew that nobody had raced the new Pontiac GTO," reported Stu Hayner. "We were looking for something different." 

Developing a new car in a new series was a steep learning curve for the team. Especially when their competitors included factory-backed teams such as Team Cadillac and Champion Racing. Although factory support was not an option for Autosport Development, they were able to run their GTO program through the support of GMAC Commercial Finance, Trenton Forging Company and PR Machine Works. Despite all their challenges in their season debut, Stu Hayner finished fifteenth in driver points. 

Using the knowledge they gained from 2004, Autosport Development went back to the drawing board to develop a better car for the 2005 season. They opted to start with a bare chassis instead of a stock GTO, allowing them to be more selective in weight and design. Persistence paid off as Hayner broke into the top ten at Mid-Ohio in May and then scored 2 top five finishes at Cleveland and Lime Rock. 

The team also joined forces with Jim Osborn's Chili Pepper Racing team to field a second Pontiac GTO. Production of Osborn's No. 7 Autosport Development/Chili Pepper Racing/TC Thompson Children's Hospital/Remote Area Medical began after Stu's car was fully developed. Although the second GTO's debut was delayed until Cleveland, Chili Pepper Racing (CPR) was thrilled to work with Autosport Development on and off the track. 

"David Moxlow is committed to building great race cars," commented Osborn. "Team principles (David and Renee Moxlow) of Autosport Development are very socially responsible and are keenly and personally involved in many charitable endeavors. They are very supportive of Chili Pepper Racings mission and goals and continue to be a part of what Chili Pepper Racing (CPR) does. This was true even before the second GTO came into the picture. Basically, they 'put their money were their mouth is'- both in dollars and in time." CPR counts on the kind hearts of people like the Moxlows and the Autosport Development team. "We appreciate their support in helping those that life has not been as kind to......like the children and families of the light house family retreat (www.lighthousefamilyretreat.org), the sick/injured children we invite to the track from the hospital visits we make, and the people so lost that they cannot get even the most basic medical care with out the help of Stan Broch and the gang from Remote Area Medical (www.ramusa.org)," said Osborn. 

Chili Pepper Racing and Autosport Development will once again help raise funds for the Lighthouse Family Retreat by hosting their second annual celebrity motorcycle ride at Road Atlanta on Sunday, October 2,2005. Fans can ride their motorcycles with their favorite star drivers, which include Stu Hayner, Randy Pobst, Terry Borcheller, Seth Thomas, Jim Osborn and others. "CPR couldn't do this without the help of SCCA, the track, and the track managers," smiled Osborn. "We are very lucky to be working with so many caring and giving people. Fans can still register for the charity ride by logging on to www.chilipepperracing.org. 

The dedication and hard work of the crew is unprecedented. "I can't get over how well the development of our 2005 program has come along," said Hayner. "It's a great feeling for everyone on the team when you can see the effort and hard work paying off week after week. We've got a "never-say-die" bunch at Autosport Development and I'm proud to be associated with them all." 

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=9970[/center]​


----------

